# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) >  Σπασμένα καράβια.....

## sylver23

ανοίγω αυτο το θέμα για να βάζουμε φώτο και να λέμε και λίγα πράγματα για κάποια πλοία και σκάφη παρατημένα και μισοβυθισμένα
αν υπάρχει παρόμοιο θεμα ζητάω συγνώμη και παρακαλώ να μεταφερθεί

η σαλαμίνα έχει γεμίσει με τετοιου ειδους σκαριά.παμε λοιπον να δουμε κάποια
09.12.2008

ΝΕΚΡΟΤ.jpg ΝΕΚΡΟΤ..jpg ΝΕΚΡΟΤ. 1.jpg ΝΕΚΡΟΤΑΦ.jpg ΝΕΚΡΤΟΤ.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Το βασικό πρόβλημα που προκείπτει απ' όλη αυτή την κατάσταση είναι η μεγάλη οικολογική καταστροφή της θάλασσας (πυθμένα, επιφάνειας αλλά και ακτών). Δε συζητάμε φυσικά για το αντιαισθητικό θέαμα.......

----------


## MYTILENE

Δεν θα πώ οτι δεν είναι ωραία ιδέα το νέο αυτό thread που άνοιξες φίλε sylver,αντιθέτως είναι και ενδιαφέρον.Απλά έχω μια παρατήρηση όσον αφορά το τίτλο,είναι λίγο βαρύ το :ΝΕΚΡΟΤΑΦΕΙΑ.Καλύτερα να έβαζες ένα πιο χαλαρό.Πχ κοιμητήρια ή κάτι παρόμοιο τέλος πάντων.Ευχαριστώ :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Σίγουρα δεν είναι ευχάριστος ο τίτλος, αλλά δυστηχώς αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα και με αυτό τον όρο περιγράφουν και οι ναυτικοί αυτά τα μέρη.

Η Κυνόσουρα, τα Αμπελάκια είναι σημεία όπου παραδοσιακά επι δεκαετίες παρατάνε τα παλιά σκαριά. Και συχνά πυκνά κάποιο από αυτά θα κάτσει στο βυθό. 

Νεκροταφεία καραβιών ήταν και το μικρό λιμανάκι του Κερατσινίου προτού το μπαζώσουν πριν λίγα χρόνια. Η σχετική φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη πριν 10-15 χρόνια.

keratsini wrecks3.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

11.jpg

12.jpg

13.jpg
να προσθεσω στο θεμα μερικες φωτο απο σαλαμινα.

----------


## sylver23

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ

DIAF PLEOYM.jpg

περα απο αυτο σε καποιο απο τα ναυπηγεια της σαλαμινας ειδα το παρακατω.ξερουμε τι ηταν??

ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

εκεί δεξιά, δίπλα από το μεγάλο σκαρί είναι κάποιο δελφίνι πάντως  :Razz:

----------


## Ellinis

> περα απο αυτο σε καποιο απο τα ναυπηγεια της σαλαμινας ειδα το παρακατω.ξερουμε τι ηταν??
> 
> ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ.jpg


To σκαρί που είδες περιφέρεται πάνω από 10 χρόνια τώρα από αγκυροβόλιο σε αγκυροβόλιο.

Είχε αρχίσει να ναυπηγείται τέλη δεκαετίας 80 στη Ρουμανία ως θαλαμηγός του Τσαουσέσκου. Όταν έπεσε το καθεστός του, το καράβι ήταν ημιτελές και έτσι αγοράστηκε αργότερα από την εταιρεία Epirus Line, λαϊκής βάσης αν θυμάμαι καλά, που το μετανόμασε ΠΥΡΡΟΣ και θα το δρομολογούσε Ελλάδα-Ιταλία.

Τελικά έμεινε στην Ελευσίνα ωσπού το πήρε πριν κάποια χρόνια ο Τζων Παπανικολάου, ο ιδιοκτήτης του ΧΡΙΣΤΙΝΑ του Ωνάση, για να το κάνει mega-yacht. Από τότε παραμένει στα Αμπελάκια.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Να εισαι καλα γιατι ειχα την ιδια απορια με τον φιλο μας *sylver23*...

----------


## sylver23

ευχαριστω ellinis.

----------


## Vortigern

ενδιαφερων θεμα το οποιο θελω να παρακολουθω αν δν σας πειραζει....

----------


## sea_serenade

> To σκαρί που είδες περιφέρεται πάνω από 10 χρόνια τώρα από αγκυροβόλιο σε αγκυροβόλιο.
> 
> Είχε αρχίσει να ναυπηγείται τέλη δεκαετίας 80 στη Ρουμανία ως θαλαμηγός του Τσαουσέσκου. Όταν έπεσε το καθεστός του, το καράβι ήταν ημιτελές και έτσι αγοράστηκε αργότερα από την εταιρεία Epirus Line, λαϊκής βάσης αν θυμάμαι καλά, που το μετανόμασε ΠΥΡΡΟΣ και θα το δρομολογούσε Ελλάδα-Ιταλία.
> 
> Τελικά έμεινε στην Ελευσίνα ωσπού το πήρε πριν κάποια χρόνια ο Τζων Παπανικολάου, ο ιδιοκτήτης του ΧΡΙΣΤΙΝΑ του Ωνάση, για να το κάνει mega-yacht. Από τότε παραμένει στα Αμπελάκια.


Όπως τα λέει ο Ellinis είναι. Τέλη του 1989 με αρχές του 1990 στην Ηγουμενίτσα, κάποιοι τσάκαλοι σκέφτηκαν να δημιουργήσουν μια εταιρία λαϊκής βάσης με την επωνυμία Epirus Lines. Πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που προσφέρθηκαν να στηρίξουν αυτή την ιδέα συνεισφέροντας οικονομικά. Έτσι, πολλοί έγιναν μέτοχοι στην Epirus Lines περιμένοντας πως και πως το πολυπόθητο ΠΥΡΡΟΣ να μπεί στη γραμμή Ελλάδα - Ιταλία (Μπρίντεζι αν θυμάμαι καλά).
Ξαφνικά, όλα σταμάτησαν και όλοι οι μέτοχοι άρχισαν να ανησυχούν για τα λεφτά του. Πέρασαν κανα δυο χρόνια, πέρασαν τέσσερα χρόνια και πάει λέγοντας........Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να μείνει ο κόσμος με τις μετοχές στα χέρια και κάποια γατόνια να κάνουν δικοπές στο εξωτικό Μπαλί, όλα τα έξοδα πληρωμένα. Χάλια Μαύρα κοινως..........

----------


## Rocinante

Σαλαμινα 06-01-2009

SAAMIS_0052 (1).JPG

SAAMIS_0052 (2).JPG

SAAMIS_0052 (3).JPG

SAAMIS_0052.JPG

----------


## caterina75

Υπάρχει έντονη φημολογία _(δημοσίευση στην Ευβοϊκή γνώμη, 30-01-09)_ ότι η περιοχή της Γλύφας Χαλκίδας θα γίνει νεκροταφείο πλοίων. Στη Γλύφα παροπλίζονταν στο παρελθόν παλιά εμπορικά πλοία* και ο υπουργός εμπ. ναυτιλίας έδωσε το "¨πράσινο φως" να μεταφερθούν περίπου 65 παροπλισμένα πλοία από την Ελευσίνα. Το όλο θέμα έχει προκαλέσει την πολύ έντονη αντίδραση των Χαλκιδαίων. 


* _Η εφημερίδα έχει και φωτογραφία της εποχής με τα παροπλισμένα πλοία. Με το πρώτο διαθέσιμο scanner θα την "ανεβάσω"_

----------


## johny18

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΛΥΣΗ ??? ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΟΥΣ ... ΑΣΕ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΗ !!!

----------


## hayabusa

το μόνο καλό είνια ότι θα υπάρχει και ένα ακόμη σημείο μετά την Ελευσίνα και την Σαλαμίνα για φωτογραφίσεις γερασμένων πλοίων.

----------


## caterina75

Απο οτι αναφέρει η εφημερίδα, εκτός από τη Χαλκιδα είναι και άλλες 4 τοποθεσίες στην Ελλάδα (δεν αναφέρει το που).

----------


## captain 83

Πρίν κάποια χρόνια ήθελαν να κάνουν κάτι αντίστοιχο και στον Αλμυρό Βόλου κάτι που δεν ευδοκίμησε.

----------


## yannisa340

Τι βλέπουν τα ματάκια μου; Στην τρίτη φωτό αυτό το κίτρινο μπας και είναι το ΑΛΚΗΣΤΙΣ πρώην ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ; Ξέρει κανείς; Το κατάρτι το σπαμένο και το φουγάρο ίδια είναι. Και οι 2 τριάδες των παραθύρων του σαλονιού.

----------


## manou

Καλημερα σας!!  μια ερωτηση ρε παιδια....Διαλυτιρια  στην Ελλαδα δεν εχουμε??
Δεν συμφερει η διαλυση-ανακυκλωση αυτων των πλοιων??

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πιθανόν το κόστος μεταφοράς τους να είναι υπερβολικό σε σχέση με την τιμή scrap. Ασε που δεν ρυμουλκούνται αλλά πρέπει να φορτωθούν σε νταλίκα.

----------


## Rocinante

> Τι βλέπουν τα ματάκια μου; Στην τρίτη φωτό αυτό το κίτρινο μπας και είναι το ΑΛΚΗΣΤΙΣ πρώην ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ; Ξέρει κανείς; Το κατάρτι το σπαμένο και το φουγάρο ίδια είναι. Και οι 2 τριάδες των παραθύρων του σαλονιού.


Τι να σου πω τωρα; Οτι πηγα με ενα φιλο και το φωτογραφισα με την ελπιδα καποιος να αναγνωρισει;;;
Συγκρινοντας τις φωτογραφιες μοιαζει απιστευτα!!!!!!
Λειπει το μπρος και πισω τμημα.
Μονο που εγω δεν ξερω αν ειχε βαφτει ποτε κιτρινο και ειχε αυτο το σημα στο φουγαρο.
Εκτος αν ειχε κανα αδελφι...

----------


## yannisa340

> Τι να σου πω τωρα; Οτι πηγα με ενα φιλο και το φωτογραφισα με την ελπιδα καποιος να αναγνωρισει;;;
> Συγκρινοντας τις φωτογραφιες μοιαζει απιστευτα!!!!!!
> Λειπει το μπρος και πισω τμημα.
> Μονο που εγω δεν ξερω αν ειχε βαφτει ποτε κιτρινο και ειχε αυτο το σημα στο φουγαρο.
> Εκτος αν ειχε κανα αδελφι...


Kαι το πίσω κόψιμο είναι εκεί που είναι η πόρτα του σαλονιού. Και τα τρία οριζόντια σίδερα που αποτελείται η πάνω κουπαστή που ήταν τα παγκάκια. Ακόμα και το σίδερο που ανεβαίνει πάνω από τη γέφυρα που είναι το κόψιμο. Αλλά το ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ είχε παράθυρο -πόρτα-πόρτα-παράθυρο και μετά οι τριάδες και το φουγάρο ήταν πάνω από τα τριπλά και όχι πιο μπροστά. Αν ξέρει κανείς να μας διαφωτίσει.

----------


## giorgos_249

> αυτες οι φωτογραφιες μου βγαζουν αναμικτα συναισθηματα.απο την μια λες οτι τα πλοια και τα σκαφη αυτα εκαναν οτι μπορεσαν στην ζωη τους και πλεον πεθαναν ηρεμα απο την αλλη ομως ειναι και στεναχωρο το τοπιο.βεβαια εχει κατι το γλυκο ,ενω αμα δω φωτο απο διαλυση πλοιου στεναχωριεμαι περισσοτερο.
> στα νεκροταφεια που λεμε τα πλοια πεθαινουν ενω στα διαλυτιρια τα σκοτωνουν.
> ανεφερα πριν οτι ολα αυτα εδωσαν οτι μπορουσαν ,υπαρχουν ομως και καποια που δεν προλαβαν να δωσουν....
> ενα ειναι το παρακατω.-ονομα του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24908
> 
> περα απο αυτο σε καποιο απο τα ναυπηγεια της σαλαμινας ειδα το παρακατω.ξερουμε τι ηταν??
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24909





> To σκαρί που είδες περιφέρεται πάνω από 10 χρόνια τώρα από αγκυροβόλιο σε αγκυροβόλιο.
> 
> Είχε αρχίσει να ναυπηγείται τέλη δεκαετίας 80 στη Ρουμανία ως θαλαμηγός του Τσαουσέσκου. Όταν έπεσε το καθεστός του, το καράβι ήταν ημιτελές και έτσι αγοράστηκε αργότερα από την εταιρεία Epirus Line, λαϊκής βάσης αν θυμάμαι καλά, που το μετανόμασε ΠΥΡΡΟΣ και θα το δρομολογούσε Ελλάδα-Ιταλία.
> 
> Τελικά έμεινε στην Ελευσίνα ωσπού το πήρε πριν κάποια χρόνια ο Τζων Παπανικολάου, ο ιδιοκτήτης του ΧΡΙΣΤΙΝΑ του Ωνάση, για να το κάνει mega-yacht. Από τότε παραμένει στα Αμπελάκια.


Αγαπητέ Ellinis δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά αυτό το πλοίο μου θυμίζει το ΑΚΟΥΑ ΤΖΙΟΥΕΛ.

----------


## roussosf

οταν αφησεις ενα αυτοκινητο στο δρομο σου κολαει ο δημος ενα χαρτι και αν δεν το παρεις το παιρνει ο δημος και τρως και προστιμο.
Αν δεν εχει πινακιδες απο το πλαισιο σου ερχετε η καμπανα απο την εφορια 
Η απορεια μου . Το ΥΕΝ δεν μπορει να κανει τιποτα ? και μην πει κανεις οτι ειναι σε ιδιοκτητα μερη. οι ακτες σε κανενα κρατος δεν εχουν ιδιοκτησια. Αρα μπορει να κανει επεμβαση και σε χωρους  ακτες που χρησιμοποιουν οι yardες.Μαλιστα αν θελει μπορει να βαλει και χρονικο οριο που ενα σκαρι θα μπορει να μενει σε αυτη την κατασταση.Λεμε ΑΜΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ.
Αλλα Θέλει?

----------


## arcas

Ότι θέλει είναι γεγονός . Μην ξεχνάτε ότι τους τελευταίους 9 μήνες περισσότερα απο 8 εγκαταλελειμένα πλοία αναχώρησαν απο την Σαλαμίνα κα οδηγήθηκαν στην ανακύκλωση. Απλά ο ΟΠΛ είναι αργοκίνητος στις διαδικασίες και εκποιεί τα ερείπια με ρυθμό "δημοσίου"

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε arcas, έχεις μήπως ονόματα των 8 πλοίων που πήγαν για σκραπ?

----------


## arcas

F/D ΛΕΩΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ Ι , Φ/Γ ΛΕΣΒΙΟΣ ,F/D ΝΙΚΟΣ , Δ/Ξ ΣΑΙΝΤ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ IV ,Φ/Γ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΑ , Δ/Ξ ΣΛΟΠΣ 2 , ΕΝΑ ΠΑΛΑΙΟ ΑΠΟΒΑΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ, Δ/Ξ ΠΥΡΠΟΛΗΤΗΣ , Ρ/Κ ΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΚΑ ΤΟ Δ/Ξ ΣΑΙΝΤ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ Ι.

----------


## sylver23

Ελλας το μεγαλείο σου.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

P5101864.jpg

P5101865.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Απο αμπελακια σαλαμινας..
Το μακαβριο τοπιο πέρνει μια νοτα ομορφιάς με τα χρώματα του ηλιοβασιλέματος

Για τον τρακμαν ,λεο και ροσι

----------


## Naias II

Μια συγκλονιστική φωτογραφία που έλαβα μέσω email.
Γνωρίζουμε τίποτα για αυτή τη τραγική κατάληξη;

155932.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Μια συγκλονιστική φωτογραφία που έλαβα μέσω email.
> Γνωρίζουμε τίποτα για αυτή τη τραγική κατάληξη;
> 
> 155932.jpg


Δεν είναι άλλο από το πολυαγαπημένο μας Αυστραλίς.

Ιδού και μια ιστοσελίδα με όλα τα σχετικά:

http://www.ss-australis.com/enter.htm

Πήγαινε στο "Australis today"

----------


## Naias II

Έτσι όπως ήταν δεν μπορούσα να το αναγνωρίσω.
Κρίμα τέτοια κατάληξη.

----------


## gtogias

> Έτσι όπως ήταν δεν μπορούσα να το αναγνωρίσω.
> Κρίμα τέτοια κατάληξη.


Και οι θεωρίες συνομωσίας για τη προσάραξη και καταστροφή του πλοίου:

http://www.ss-australis.com/scam.htm

----------


## Naias II

Είναι φοβερά όλα αυτά που έχουν συμβεί και εύλογες οι απορίες του συντάκτη.
Ευχαριστώ gtogias για τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## Hlias

Πάρα πολύ λυπηρές οι εικόνες τις εγκατάλειψης... Και για το περιβάλλον πολύ άσχημο, όπως ανέφερε ένας φίλος πιο πάνω, από τη μόλυνση που προκαλούν... Θα μπορούσαν να τα καθαρίσουν, να τα βυθίσουν και να τα κάνουν τεχνητούς υφάλους, όπως γίνεται στο εξωτερικό. Να αναπτυχθεί και ο καταδυτικός τουρισμός στη χώρα μας.

----------


## Leo

Επειδή ο προηγούμενος τίτλος του θέματος ήταν λίγο μακάβριος (νεκροταφεία πλοίων), χρύσωσα το χάπι με ένα νέο τίτλο, περισσότερο ποιητικό και ναυτικό  :Wink: .

Δυο φωτογραφίες από την σημερινή μου βόλτα στη Σαλαμίνα. Θα ακολουθήσουν κι άλλες τις επόμενες ημέρες από μι περιήγηση στην Πελοπόνησο!

DSCN4315ampelakia1.jpg

DSCN4337ampelakia2.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

> Μια συγκλονιστική φωτογραφία που έλαβα μέσω email.
> Γνωρίζουμε τίποτα για αυτή τη τραγική κατάληξη;
> 
> 155932.jpg


 Σα ψέυτικη η φώτο. Το μισό πλοίο φαγωμένο το άλλο μισό εκεί...

----------


## Leo

Από τη μαγευτική Πύλο!

DSCN3538skpylos1.JPG

DSCN3552skpylos2.JPG

----------


## Joyrider

Αυτό το σκαρί βρίσκεται λίγο μετά τα ναυπηγεία της Ελευσίνας στις πρώτες στροφές, στην παλαιά εθνική, πριν το Νεράκι.Μάλλον κάποιο παλιό ποστάλι.Το φωτογράφησα την πρωτοχρονιά του 2009...ακόμα εκεί είναι και μάλλον θα είναι για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα.  :Sad:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Φιλε μου προκειται για το πλοιο mediterranean sky. Υπαρχει και θεμα για το πλοιο.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=24924

----------


## Joyrider

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου για την πληροφορία.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παλια παντοφλα εμφανεστατα ενα πρωην αποβατικο του Β'ΠΠ, βουλιαγμενο στη σαλαμινα,πια να ηταν αυτη?

IMG_0160.JPG

----------


## Leo

Τα σπασμένα της Κυπαρισσίας
DSCN3659kypar.jpg

----------


## zozef

Στο Βορι της Ανδρου.Το SEMIRAMIS
ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ 054NA.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Ας πάρουμε μία πρώτη γεύση απο τα σπασμένα της Χίου σε ένα καρνάγιο.

Το Σμαραγδάκι

P7230709.jpg

P7230714.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Συνεχίζω με 4 ακόμα απο το ίδιο καρναγιο στην Χίο

Για αρχή 2 μεγάλα καΐκια

P7230710.jpg
P7230711.jpg

Το m/b Lesvos

P7230712.jpg

Και τέλος ένα φορτηγάκι ?? το FUNDA παρέα με το ημιβυθισμένο VENTA και μια πλατφόρμα
*Αμα προσέξετε εκεί που γράφει Venta έχουν γράψει δίπλα -απαγορεύεται η προσέγγιση

P7230705.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

To Venta μου φαίνεται για κατασχεμένο λαθρεμπορικό, εξ' ου και η απαγόρευση προσέγγισης για την αποφυγή του πλιάτσικου για όργανα και εξαρτήματα.

----------


## Apostolos

Στο Iskenderun...

iskenderun.JPG

----------


## Leo

Από την ιχθυόσκαλα στο Κερατσίνι.

DSCN5479spakar.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*μια φωτογραφία και από εμένα, από το Φάληρο...



ειδικα αφιερωμένη στον καπτά-Λεο που όπως εμαθα έχει τη γιορτή του ! 
Να σε χαιρόμαστε ! 
*

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ζαννή, μοναδική σ ένα θέμα που παρακολουθώ επισταμένα!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Από τα πέριξ των ναυπηγείων της Χαλκίδας!

DSCN6535chalkis.jpg

----------


## proussos

*Σπασμένο καράβι...στην κυριολεξία...το ΜΑΛΕΒΗ - ΑΝΔΡΙΑΝΑ (εν πλω) στην Πάτρα.

*Picture 006.jpg

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Από πρόσφατη επίσκεψή μου στον Πόρο

----------


## Leo

Εικόνες από τη Ελευσίνα,

Καμέλια
DSCN7460spasmenakamelia.jpg

Βιολέτα
DSCN7451spasmenavioleta.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Παραθετω και εγω με τη σειρα μου καποια σπασμενα βαπορια στη Σαλαμινα.  
IMG_2182.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Βόλος......*
*Ξέρουμε κάτι γι αυτά τα υδροπτέρυγα; Που ταξίδεψαν; Το μεσσαίο είναι σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση, δείτε τη λέμβο που κάποιοι κατέστρεψαν.........*
*Αλλά και στην πλώρη έχει σημάδια από κουτουλία που έφαγε κάπου.......*

PC031037.JPG

PC031034.JPG

PC031030.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δείτε μερικές ακόμα. Για ένα διάστημα πρέπει να το χρησιμοποίησαν και άστεγοι σαν σπίτι καθώς μέσα μπορεί να μπεί όποιος θέλει χωρίς κανένα φραγμό και τα καθίσματα είναι διαλυμένα όπως φαίνεται απέξω. Στην είσοδο υπάρχουν κουβέρτες και πουκάμισα. Δεν ρίσκαρα να μπω μέσα όμως γιατί 1ον φοβάμαι μήπως έχει σαπίσει το πτερύγιο και αν πατήσω πάνω σπάσει, 2ον γιατί ακόμα και σε αυτή την κατάσταση είναι περιουσία κάποιου και 3ον και πιο άμεσο , αν πετύχαινα κάποιον μέσα, τι γίνεται;;;*

*PC031028.JPG*

PC031031.JPG

----------


## Leo

Από τη Ελευσίνα η επόμενη στους ντόκους της Aegean σαπίζουν το καταμαράν ΔΙΟΝ και ένα ξύλινο ιστιοφόρο.

DSCN7445spasmena.jpg

----------


## Leo

Από τα πέριξ των ναυπηγείων της Χαλκίδας

DSCN6473.jpg

----------


## zozef

Ενα σπασμενο καραβι στο Βορη της Ανδρου.
ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ 062NA.jpg

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα η Βιολέτα παρόλο που είναι καθισμένη καλύτερα από κάθε άλλη φορά, έβαλε σημάδι να ανοίξει μια τρύπα στο ατυχές νεότευκτο (επι χρόνια ακίνητο ημιτελές). Βασικά αυτό "παίζει" με τον αέρα και απομακρύνεται λίγο και ξαναέρχεται σε επαφή. Είπα να μπω μέσα αλλά σε μια άλλη επίσκεψη "κάποιος" που το είχε ζητήσει του είχα πει δεν είναι σωστό...  :Wink: 

DSCN7491spasmena.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

Αφιερωμένη στον φίλτατο Leo που είναι φαν του θέματος



Τραβηγμένη με μια Zeiss ikon Nettar 515 και φιλμάκι 6x9

----------


## sylver23

> Σήμερα η Βιολέτα παρόλο που είναι καθισμένη καλύτερα από κάθε άλλη φορά, έβαλε σημάδι να ανοίξει μια τρύπα στο ατυχές νεότευκτο (επι χρόνια ακίνητο ημιτελές). Βασικά αυτό "παίζει" με τον αέρα και απομακρύνεται λίγο και ξαναέρχεται σε επαφή. Είπα να μπω μέσα αλλά σε μια άλλη επίσκεψη "κάποιος" που το είχε ζητήσει του είχα πει δεν είναι σωστό... 
> 
> DSCN7491spasmena.JPG


Σε προκαλεί να μπεις....
Το ατυχές νεότευκτο τώρα που το σκέφτομαι θα ήταν οτι πρέπει για σύνδεση Ικαρίας-Σάμου-Χίου-Φούρνων ίσως και Πάτμου αλλά....

----------


## Leo

Μια ξεχωριστή, Χριστουγιεννιάτικη νότα, στο θέμα. 
Δυο χούφτες πεταμένα αστέρια, στολίζουν το σπασμένο σκαρί! 
Για όλους τους φίλους!

DSCN7500spasmeno.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

*εξαιρετική λήψη και αντίληψη του θέματος. μπράβο !!! 
*

----------


## zozef

Καλλιτεχνικες ριζες ο Leo!!!!!

----------


## roussosf

> Καλλιτεχνικες ριζες ο Leo!!!!!


γιαυτο δωσαμε ονομα και σε ενα δρομο για να τον τιμησουμε

leo.JPG

----------


## proussos

*Σπασμένα καράβια στα στενά του Μαγγελάνου...εικόνα βγαλμενη από το 1994 !*
4440001.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

Ας δούμε άλλη μια φωτογραφία, νυχτερινή αυτή τη φορά, του Ποσειδώνα που κείτεται ημιβυθισμένος στα νερά του Φαλήρου...

----------


## Leo

Από την Ελευσίνα στο αλιευτικό καταφύγιο, μαρίνα, λιμανάκι μικρών σκαφών..... ένα σπασμένο καράβι? Σπασμένο είναι αλλά δεν το λες... έτσι όπως είναι και καράβι δεν είναι, ποιος ξέρει τι κρύβει για τον ιδιοκτήτη του...

DSCN8160spasmena.JPG

----------


## Leo

Όποιος έχει πάει στο Πέραμα ή από/προς Σαλαμίνα σίγουρα το έχει δει...


AP1280113.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Όποιος έχει πάει στο Πέραμα ή από/προς Σαλαμίνα σίγουρα το έχει δει...
> 
> AP1280113.jpg


Πρέπει να είναι το ΑΚΟΥΑΡΙΟΥΣ ΣΤΑΡ που έκανε παλιότερα το δρομολόγιο προς τη Ψυτάλεια

----------


## Ellinis

> *Σπασμένα καράβια στα στενά του Μαγγελάνου...εικόνα βγαλμενη από το 1994 !*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119899


Ένα καράβι ναυπήγησης 1944, φορτηγό τύπου C-3. Λεγόταν SANTA LEONORA και ταξίδευε για την αμερικάνικη Grace Line.




> ex- Riverside, ex- P & T Forester, ex- Mormacwave,             1966 purchased from Moore-McCormack Line renamed Santa Leonor, 1968             ashore on Isabel island, Straits of Magellan, abandoned and later             sank.

----------


## proussos

*boat.jpg*

*Βάρκα στο...γιαλό !*
*Μύκονος...σήμερα.*

----------


## NikosP

Αφημένο στην τύχη του εδώ και μερικά χρόνια στην παραλία της Καρύστου.
Spasmena Karavia.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Παραγγελιά από τον Λεό??

----------


## Leo

> Παραγγελιά από τον Λεό??


Δεν είναι μια ομορφιά? δεν είναι ένα μουσειακό κομμάτι? Μακάρι να βρισκόταν ένας άλλος καπταν Βασίλης Κωνσταντακόπουλος να το ενταξει στο στόλο της Ελληνικής Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, δίπλα στο Hellas Liberty.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *boat.jpg*
> 
> *Βάρκα στο...γιαλό !*
> *Μύκονος...σήμερα.*


Φιλε proussos εχει και πισινα η βαρκα!!!

----------


## sylver23

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι και ομορφιά είναι και μουσειακό κομμάτι.
Λόγω μικρού σχετικά μεγέθους δεν θα ήταν εύκολο να διασωθεί σαν μουσειακό εστω και εκτός θαλάσσης ?

----------


## Django

Όμορφο είναι, αλλά υπάρχει και κάτι πολυ καλύτερο για το Hellas Liberty.

----------


## proussos

*ASTYPAL.jpg*

*Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι γι αυτό το σκάφος ?*
*Βρίσκεται στην Αστυπάλαια.*
*Στην πρύμνη του έχει ανάγλυφο το όνομα ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά.*

----------


## Leo

Από τη Σαλαμίνα που διαθέτει μαι πλούσια συλλογή από τέτοιες εικόνες!

DSCN0025spasmena.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Κόλπος Αμπελακίων, δίπλα στο μνημείο των Σαλαμινομάχων. Κατα τα άλλα πλησιάζουν τα 2500 χρόνια απο τη ναυμαχία.

ΤΑΣΟΣ 255.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Παλαιά ή Αρχαία Επίδαυρος  2012.  Και ξαφνικά ο καιρός μπουρίνιασε,και η θάλασσα αρχισε να βγάζει φίδια.Σπάσανε οι αλυσίδες του μόνιμου αγκυροβολίου,και μερικά "ατυχα",βρέθηκαν στην παραλία.Ενα απο αυτά.... :Uncomfortableness: P020213_1511.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτο Άγνωστο σε μένα ποιό είναι, υπάρχει καιρό τώρα βουλιαγμένο στον κόλπο των Αμπελακίων, ανάμεσα στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή και στον Τύμβο των Σαλαμινομάχων.

ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΚΟΛΠΟΣ ΑΜ&#92.jpg

----------


## proussos

*
navagio.JPG

Το ναυάγιο του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ στην Αμοργό !*
*Βρίσκεται στην Κάτω Μεριά , κοντά στην παραλία της Καλοταρίτισσας.*
*Ναυπηγήθηκε στις 21 Ιανουαρίου 1950 και το τέλος του ήταν στις 13 Φεβρουαρίου 1980.*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φωτογραφια με αποψη, πανεμορφη. Οταν το βλεπεις απο κοντα ειναι καπως τρομακτικο το κουφαρι του μικρου βαποριου.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> *
> navagio.JPG
> 
> Το ναυάγιο του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ στην Αμοργό !*
> *Βρίσκεται στην Κάτω Μεριά , κοντά στην παραλία της Καλοταρίτισσας.*
> *Ναυπηγήθηκε στις 21 Ιανουαρίου 1950 και το τέλος του ήταν στις 13 Φεβρουαρίου 1980.*


Βλέπω ότι πλέον κόπηκε στα δύο. Το 1995 που το πρωτοφωτογράφησα και εγώ ήταν ολόκληρο όπως και το 2003 που το είδα τελευταία φορά. Σε λίγο δεν θα μείνει τίποτα με την προχωρημένη διάβρωση.

----------


## arcas

> Αυτο Άγνωστο σε μένα ποιό είναι, υπάρχει καιρό τώρα βουλιαγμένο στον κόλπο των Αμπελακίων, ανάμεσα στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή και στον Τύμβο των Σαλαμινομάχων.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139126


είναι το ΑΡΓΩ 2 του ΟΛΠ

----------


## pantelis2009

Η εύκολη λύση του Κράτους. Τα πετάμε όπου να 'ναι και δεν ...............
Ευχαριστώ φίλε arcas για την πληροφορία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ψάχνοντας στα αρχεία μου βρήκα αυτή τη φωτο με ημερομηνία 13/05/2006 (μπορεί να είναι και πιο παλαιά και με την αλλαγή σκληρού να βγαίνει αυτή). Άραγε να είναι το SLOPS που διαλύθηκε στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα;;;; Δυστυχώς λόγο φωτιάς και απόστασης δεν φαίνετε όνομα.

ΚΑΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗ ΚΥΝΟΣΟ&#93.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΣΛΟΠΣ είναι Παντελή δεμένο πρυμάτσες στο... ναυάγιο του RASA SAYANG.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Άραγε να είναι το SLOPS που διαλύθηκε στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα;;;;


Δεν έχει διαλυθεί ακόμα (τουλάχιστον πλήρως). Το κουφάρι του εξακολουθεί να .....κοσμεί την Βλύχα Ελευσίνας. Παρακάτω σε σημερινή φωτό.

02.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NORDLAND το γνωστο ναυαγιο στο διακοφτη κυθηρων το 2008

17-5-08 (76).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραία χρώματα!
Kαι μια από εμένα, τραβηγμένη το 2007. Ο μύθος λέει πως το πλοίο έπεσε στα βράχια της Δραγονέρας γιατί η βάρδια τα είχε πιεί...
Και _εδώ_ το "βιογραφικό" του και μια φωτο όταν ταξίδευε.

P7120023.jpg

----------


## zozef

> Ενα σπασμενο καραβι στο Βορη της Ανδρου.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 117857


Μετα απο τρια χρονια φουρτουνες η διαφορα ειναι εμφανης!!!!!
IMG_9171NA.JPG

----------


## leo85

Στο Ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή,εδώ και κάτι χρόνια.

ΣΠΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ 6-8-.gif

----------


## Appia_1978

Είναι όμορφο. Κρίμα που είναι ταλαιπωρημένο ... Ξέρουμε όνομα;

----------


## leo85

Δεν ξέρω,εάν μάθω θα το γράψω.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Είναι όμορφο. Κρίμα που είναι ταλαιπωρημένο ... Ξέρουμε όνομα;


Την γνωρίζω καλά αυτήν την θαλαμηγό από την δεκαετία του 60. Όνομα Sirocco, ιστιοφόρο με πλήρωμα από τα πρώτα που νοικιαζόντουσαν τότε στην Ελλάδα. Θυμάμαι τις άριστα συντηρημένες ξύλινες επιφάνειες της υπερκατασκευής πάντα βερνικωμένες να γυαλίζουν στον ήλιο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Χίλια ευχαριστώ  :Smile:  Κρίμα που το έχουν αφήσει στη μοίρα του ...

----------


## leo85

Στον Όρμο τις Σαλαμίνας.

ΣΠΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ 2-11.gif ΣΠΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ 2-11.gif

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φανταστικο σκαφος κριμα που εχει παρει τον δρομο χωρις επιστροφη

----------


## leo85

Πολλά χρόνια δεμένο σε εκείνο το σημείο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Άγνωστο σε μένα στον κόλπο των Αμπελακίων, φωτογραφημένο απο το ANGELA.

ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ 01 05-07-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία και από εμένα Παντελή πριν ένα μήνα, από την δεξιά του πλευρά που φαίνεται η υπερκατασκευή του, 

IMG_0346__.jpg

και μία ακόμα από τον _Απρίλιο 2011_ όταν ακόμα βρισκόταν στην επιφάνεια, λίγο πιό δίπλα, πλάι στο MENHIR. Φαίνεται όνομα στα πλαινά του αλλά δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω τι γράφει (πολύ μακρινή πόζα με τηλεφακό). Σαφώς ξύλινο σκαρί, σαφώς διαμορφωμένο σε τουριστικό, αλλά που άραγε να δούλευε ???

IMG_0234__.jpg

----------


## emmpapad

Δεξιά στη μάσκα διαβάζω ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ.
Αν είμαι σωστός τότε είναι νηολογίου Πάτρας 42, κατασκευής 1990 και θεάθηκε στο Αλιβέρι το 2006

Εμμανουήλ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δεξιά στη μάσκα διαβάζω ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ.
> Αν είμαι σωστός τότε είναι νηολογίου Πάτρας 42, κατασκευής 1990 και θεάθηκε στο Αλιβέρι το 2006
> 
> Εμμανουήλ


Πολύ-αγαπητέ φίλε μου Εμμανουήλ νομίζω έχεις δίκιο, έτσι φαίνεται να γράφει. Επειδή όμως το είχαμε ξανασυζητήσει το θέμα, φοβόμουν μήπως ήμουν προκατειλημμένος με το όνομα _ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ_ και διάβαζα αυτό που ήθελα να διαβάσω (καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ). Το αστείο είναι ότι ενώ αυτή την φωτό την είχα τραβήξει τον Απρίλιο 2011, μόλις σήμερα ανατρέχοντας στο αρχείο μου φωτό από τα Αμπελάκια, την ξαναείδα και διαπίστωσα ότι περιείχε και το βυθισμένο πλοίο .....ακέραιο, πριν δηλαδή αυτό ημιβυθιστεί. Είναι αυτό που λένε "κάποιες φορές κοιτάς αλλά δεν βλέπεις".........

----------


## pantelis2009

Άγνωστο σε μένα ποίας εταιρείας και πιο το όνομα του δελφίνι παρατημένο στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου. Η πρώτη φωτο 22/02/2007 και οι άλλες δύο 20/08/2014.
Αφού του έχουν πάρει ότι υπήρχε χρήσιμο ....περιμένει την τύχη του.

ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ 01 22-02-2007.jpg ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ 05 20-08-2014.jpg ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ 06 20-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ με Ν.Κ 335 φωτογραφημένο στις 20-08-2014 στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια-Σαλαμίνας. 
Κάποτε θα ταξίδευε στα νερά του Αιγαίου, τώρα βρίσκετε βουλιαγμένο δίπλα στο Εμπεδοκλής με πολλά .....άλλα.
Έχει κανείς φωτο του όταν ήταν ....εν ζωή!!!!!!!!!!

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ Ν.Κ 335 01 20-08-2014.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ Ν.Κ 335 02 20-08-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το μικρό τάνκερ _TRABUNKER_ (πρώην ΜΕΛΙΝΑ) σε οικτρή πλέον κατάσταση στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0123.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/09/2014_

Κατασκευασμένο στη Γερμανία το _1969_ ως VICTORIASAND με ΙΜΟ 6915635, και με προηγούμενο όνομα στη χώρα μας από το 2001 το _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ_. Αγοράστηκε το 2005 από εταιρία στο εξωτερικό και μετονομάστηκε σε _TRABUNKER_, την ίδια εταιρία που νωρίτερα είχε αγοράσει και το _ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ - ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ_ και το είχε μετονομάσει στο "παρεμφερές" όνομα _TRACARRIER_.

Tα δύο πλοία παρέμειναν επί πολλά χρόνια (από το 2005) εγκαταλειμένα (προφανώς κατασχεμένα) στη ράδα του Περάματος, σχηματίζοντας δική τους ντάνα, ή με την παρέα ανά διαστήματα ενός - δύο μικρών πλοίων ακόμα. Έως βέβαια τον Φεβρουάριο _2010_ όταν λόγω κακοκαιρίας το _TRACARRIER (ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ)_ βυθίστηκε.

0610.jpg
_Πέραμα - 23/12/2007_

----------


## Leonardos.B

Λιμάνι Ελευσίνας.  Και πρέπει να ήταν ωραίο σκάφος.
(παρεπιπτόντως¨Δύο μεγάλης ηλικίας,κάνουν την βόλτα τους στο λιμάνι,και σταματούν μπροστά απο το μισοβουλιαγμένο.Με περίσκεψη,λέει ο ενας."Ωραίο σκαρί,,,,χειμωνιάτικο".Με την εκπληξη ζωγραφισμένη εντονα στο πρόσωπό του,λέει ο αλλος "ρε φιλαράκι το αλτσχάιμερ σε χτύπησε για τα καλά,,,,τι χειμωνιάτικο σκαρί το ναυάγιο,αυτό δεν μπόρεσε να κάτσει στην επιφάνεια.......".    Και η απάντηση,,"Ρε Μήτσο,οταν σου λέω χειμωνιάτικο,να με πιστεύεις.Ξέρεις τι θράκα,θα βγάλει στο τζάκι????".
    Κόκαλο ο Μήτσος,κόκαλο και εγώ απο δίπλαCAM00207.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Για σου φίλε Leonardos.B με τα ωραία σου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Λίγο πριν φτάσεις στο Καματερό (πολλοί θα το έχουν δει) η πρώτη φωτο στις 03/03/2011 και η δεύτερη στις 26/10/2014.
Κατά τα άλλα οι Δήμαρχοι ανεβαίνουν για το καλό του τόπου. Τα λόγια περιττά. 

ΚΑΜΑΤΕΡΟ 02 03-03-2011.jpg ΚΑΜΑΤΕΡΟ 04 26-10-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

ΝΟΤΟΣ ηταν ενα όμορφο τρεχαντήρι, εγκαταλειμμένο κάποια χρονια,δεν άντεξε την εγκαταλειψη,
και βουλιαξε στην κούλουρη της Σαλαμίνας.

DSCN9936.JPG

----------


## cataman

> ΝΟΤΟΣ ηταν ενα όμορφο τρεχαντήρι, εγκαταλειμμένο κάποια χρονια,δεν άντεξε την εγκαταλειψη,
> και βουλιαξε στην κούλουρη της Σαλαμίνας.
> 
> DSCN9936.JPG


Ένα βίντεο που έφτιαξα για το συγκεκριμένο σκαρί. Ξέρουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες γιαυτό?


Έχω σκοπό να βιντεοσκοπήσω και άλλα τέτοια ναυάγια κάτω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας και μάλιστα σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να φτιάξω και ειδικό σκάφανδρο ROV για αυτή την δουλειά.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Λίγο πριν φτάσεις στο Καματερό (πολλοί θα το έχουν δει) η πρώτη φωτο στις 03/03/2011 και η δεύτερη στις 26/10/2014.
> Κατά τα άλλα οι Δήμαρχοι ανεβαίνουν για το καλό του τόπου. Τα λόγια περιττά. 
> 
> ΚΑΜΑΤΕΡΟ 02 03-03-2011.jpg ΚΑΜΑΤΕΡΟ 04 26-10-2014.jpg


Εχθές που πέρασα υπήρχε η συνέχεια. Όπως βλέπετε έχουν βγάλει έξω τα κομμάτια για να κόψουν, αλλά τους σταμάτησε το Λιμενικό γιατί ........δεν είχαν άδεια ...φλόγας. Το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει *είναι να τα πάρουν,* το ότι ξεβρομίζει ο τόπος δεν τους ενδιαφέρει. Έρε βούρδουλας που τους χρειάζεται.

ΚΑΜΑΤΕΡΟ 06 14-04-2015.jpg ΚΑΜΑΤΕΡΟ 07 14-04-2015.jpg ΚΑΜΑΤΕΡΟ 08 14-04-2015.jpg

----------


## UncaJohn

Την καλησπέρα μου.
Το πιθανότερο να δημοσιεύω αυτήν την ερώτηση σε λάθος σημείο. Αν ναι, ζητώ συγγνώμη.
Λοιπόν,
Αναρωτιέμαι αν κάποιο μέλος του Forum γνωρίζει που θα μπορούσα να βρω 2-3 μέτρα μεταχειρισμένο κάβο (μεγάλης διαμέτρου), κατά προτίμηση παλαιού τύπου, λινού η από κάνναβη. 
Έχω την αίσθηση ότι κάπου κοντά στην ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη έχει σε διάφορα σημεία παρατημένους παλιούς κάβους…
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην Ελευσίνα, στην περιοχή Καλυμπάκι και στον χώρο - προβλήτα όπου δένουν οι παντόφλες/φορτηγά, είδα το Σάββατο ένα "σπασμένο" μεγάλο ξύλινο καραβόσκαρο. Θλιβερή εικόνα, δεν είδα πουθενά κάποιο γραμμένο όνομα, και δεν υπήρχαν επάνω του σημάδια που να έδειχναν ότι είχε προηγηθεί κάποια βύθιση.

IMG_0520.jpg__IMG_0525.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 23/12/2018_

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ίσως να επρόκειτο για σκαρί που ήταν επί αρκετά χρόνια δεμένο (παροπλισμένο ???) στην διπλανή μικρή μαρίνα.

----------


## npapad

> Στην Ελευσίνα, στην περιοχή Καλυμπάκι και στον χώρο - προβλήτα όπου δένουν οι παντόφλες/φορτηγά, είδα το Σάββατο ένα "σπασμένο" μεγάλο ξύλινο καραβόσκαρο. Θλιβερή εικόνα, δεν είδα πουθενά κάποιο γραμμένο όνομα, και δεν υπήρχαν επάνω του σημάδια που να έδειχναν ότι είχε προηγηθεί κάποια βύθιση.
> 
> IMG_0520.jpg__IMG_0525.jpg
> _Ελευσίνα - 23/12/2018_
> 
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ίσως να επρόκειτο για σκαρί που ήταν επί αρκετά χρόνια δεμένο (παροπλισμένο ???) στην διπλανή μικρή μαρίνα.


Γιώργο μου δεν κάνεις λάθος, είναι το ΕΡΜΗΣ (Νηολόγιο Πειραιά 5244). *Εδώ* έχω βάλει τα στοιχεία του (στα σχόλια της φωτογραφίας). Κρίμα...

----------


## UncaJohn

Θλιβερή εικόνα. 
  Αν δεν απατώμαι πρέπει να ήταν πέραμα (ο τύπος του παραδοσιακού σκαριού), πράγμα που μου θυμίζει την νέο-ελληνική πρωτοπορία να πληρώνουμε τους μικροκαραβοκύρηδες να κόβουν στην μέση τα παραδοσιακά τους σκαριά, ένεκα επιδότησης, σε  αντίθεση με τον υπόλοιπο πλανήτη όπου τα αντίστοιχα παραδοσιακά σκαριά θεωρούνται πολιτιστική κληρονομιά και απολαμβάνουν της προσοχής που τους αξίζει!
  Συγγνώμη για το εκτός θέματος σχόλιο, αλλά ο συνειρμός ήρθε μόνος του!

----------


## npapad

> Θλιβερή εικόνα. 
>   Αν δεν απατώμαι πρέπει να ήταν πέραμα (ο τύπος του παραδοσιακού σκαριού), πράγμα που μου θυμίζει την νέο-ελληνική πρωτοπορία να πληρώνουμε τους μικροκαραβοκύρηδες να κόβουν στην μέση τα παραδοσιακά τους σκαριά, ένεκα επιδότησης, σε  αντίθεση με τον υπόλοιπο πλανήτη όπου τα αντίστοιχα παραδοσιακά σκαριά θεωρούνται πολιτιστική κληρονομιά και απολαμβάνουν της προσοχής που τους αξίζει!
>   Συγγνώμη για το εκτός θέματος σχόλιο, αλλά ο συνειρμός ήρθε μόνος του!


Φίλε μου συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου όσον αφορά τα παραδοσιακά σκαριά. Πληροφοριακά και μόνο, το συγκεκριμένο δεν είναι πέραμα αλλά αντιγραφή (ή γνήσιο Αιγυπτιακό) των σχεδίων των ξύλινων φορτηγών πλοίων του Νείλου. Δες στο ποστ μου παραπάνω το link που παρέθεσα (στα σχόλια της φωτογραφίας) για τα στοιχεία του.

----------


## UncaJohn

> Φίλε μου συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου όσον αφορά τα παραδοσιακά σκαριά. Πληροφοριακά και μόνο, το συγκεκριμένο δεν είναι πέραμα αλλά αντιγραφή (ή γνήσιο Αιγυπτιακό) των σχεδίων των ξύλινων φορτηγών πλοίων του Νείλου. Δες στο ποστ μου παραπάνω το link που παρέθεσα (στα σχόλια της φωτογραφίας) για τα στοιχεία του.


 Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία!
  Θα ξανακοιτάξω για το Link….

----------


## tolaras

Το δεξαμενόπλοιο CiHAN 7, βρισκότανε για πολύ καιρό παροπλισμένο στη θαλάσσια περιοχή νότια της Λέσβου, μετά από κατάσχεση λόγω μεταφοράς ναρκωτικών ουσιών... Το πλοίο είχε υποστεί σοβαρές ζημιές λόγω φωτιάς την οποία είχαν βάλει οι ίδιοι οι διακινητές όταν κατάλαβαν ότι το λιμενικό ήταν καθοδόν... Στη συνέχεια εγκατέλειψαν το πλοίο και έφυγαν με μία σωστική λέμβο... Μετά την κατάσβεση της πυρκαγιάς, οι Αρχές το παρόπλισαν στην θαλάσσια περιοχή πέριξ του Κόλπου Γέρας (Περιοχή Λουτρά). Μετά από κακοκαιρία στην περιοχή, το πλοίο προσέκρουσε σε κοντινούς βράχους και προκλήθηκε μεγάλο ρήγμα, με αποτέλεσμα να εισέλθουν νερά στο εσωτερικό του... Αμέσως κινητοποιήθηκαν οι Αρχές και ρυμούλκησαν το κουφάρι στο κοντινό ναυπηγείο στα Λουτρά... Εκεί έμεινε για αρκετό χρόνο και έγινε συζήτηση για διάλυση στο ναυπηγείο στη Σκάλα Λουτρών, αλλά μετά από μεγάλες αντιπαραθέσεις στο δημοτικό συμβούλιο και παρεμβάσεις από οικολογικούς οργανισμούς οι οποίοι επικαλέστηκαν  περιβαλλοντικούς κινδύνους για την περιοχή, η πρόταση αυτή δεν έγινε δεκτή... Τελικά, την άνοιξη του 2010, το CiHAN 7, έφυγε για Αλιαγά όπου και διαλύθηκε... Η φωτογραφία είναι από το παρακάτω site:

http://lesvosgreens.blogspot.com/201...ihan-7_29.html

----------

